# Irish Draught breeding lines



## waterlily (26 February 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking at youngsters to buy at the moment and have come across an IDx with the lines - Embler George, Mourice Minor, Word of honour and Silvermine hero. (Think the Word of Honour may be the TB side from what I have found out by googling) Just wondering whether anyone knows anything about any of these lines? I have tried to have a look but found nothing so far and would be grateful for any info
Thanks


----------



## minmax (26 February 2010)

Embler Goerge is lovely, Maurice Miner was a bit grumy with a bit of a big head. Both have bred some really usefull stock, My ID/TB is out of an Embler mare. Embler Poppy. I went back and looked at the stallions to use on my late mare but had to have her put down in the end. Phone the stud and ask about them, nice people.
01785 822221


----------



## Simsar (26 February 2010)

Embler George RID
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?op=tree&amp;index=embla_george&amp;gens=5

Maurice Minor I don't think is graded
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?pattern=maurice+minor&amp;gens=5&amp;op=search

Silvermine Hero RID
http://www.idshs.com.au/perl/search.pl?pattern=silvermine+hero&amp;gens=5&amp;op=search


----------



## Tiffany (26 February 2010)

Embler George is lovely although can't remember if he's a RID? You might find out on IDHS webiste?


----------



## KingCharles (27 February 2010)

word of honour is a coloured irish sports horse out of silvermine hero. i had a filly by him. 

http://www.tokenbowstud.com/pictures_wordofhonour.htm


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Embler George is lovely although can't remember if he's a RID? You might find out on IDHS webiste? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Embla George was RID (sadly, he's no longer with us.)  He was a super stallion - quite 'old-fashioned' (but that's a plus in my book.)  Absolutely fabulous temperament.  The owners used to lend him and Embla Statesman to the Albrighton Hunt staff for hound parades at shows and to see these two stallions standing close together and being mobbed by kids was fantastic (a H&amp;S nightmare now!)

I THINK Maurice Minor is gone too - I had a fantastic High Tension mare here last year with a colt by him at foot - and he was a corker.  I'm sure the owner said MM had died.  He was a good sort - not put forward for grading - but NOT because he lacked quality.


----------



## waterlily (27 February 2010)

Hi, thanks so much for that info. I'm not particularly bothered about his breeding in as much as I won't be doing ID society showing or anything, I wanted to know more to see how he may turn out. Do you have any idea about the breeding lines of this Word of Honour, excuse my being thick, but how on earth did they get a coloured reg. ID? (http://www.tokenbowstud.com/pictures_wordofhonour.htm)
Or do they just mean part bred because one side of his breeding would be ID?
Sorry if stupid questions and thanks again!


----------



## Maesfen (27 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Embler George is lovely although can't remember if he's a RID? You might find out on IDHS webiste? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Embla George was RID (sadly, he's no longer with us.)  He was a super stallion - quite 'old-fashioned' (but that's a plus in my book.)  Absolutely fabulous temperament.  The owners used to lend him and Embla Statesman to the Albrighton Hunt staff for hound parades at shows and to see these two stallions standing close together and being mobbed by kids was fantastic (a H&amp;S nightmare now!)

I THINK Maurice Minor is gone too - I had a fantastic High Tension mare here last year with a colt by him at foot - and he was a corker.  I'm sure the owner said MM had died.  He was a good sort - not put forward for grading - but NOT because he lacked quality. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, Maurice is still alive and kicking; at least he was five minutes ago when I spoke to the owner!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As you say, Embla George was a super sort although could be quite sharp at times and loved his hunting, the same as E Statesman.  This is taken from a photo of George's son, Embla Alfred while catching up at their point to point -






This is Maurice -






All of the Embla horses have produced the goods; not only great hunters and riding club horses, but Advanced eventers and dressage horses, also Grade A's and show hunters.
This is by Maurice out of a Commanche Run mare as a five year old; he won the Working Hunter and the Championship that day; he was also third in his only Intro on only his dressage score; he's a useful, very nice person (I would say that, I bred him!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  It's highly likely, I will use Maurice again on a different TB mare this year too.
http://www.thefotografer.co.uk/Gallery/h...m+8.00+to+10.00


----------



## KingCharles (2 March 2010)

He isnt a RID, he is part bred, but was the first coloured stallion to be accepted by the IDHS.


----------



## miller (3 March 2010)

OH's mare is by Silvermine Hero - believe he is now gelded - out of Pretty Pollyanna (TB)

Chestnut mare, typical chestnut mare at that - she is MW but has the TB speed and attitude. Can be extremely stressy and clingy, nice stamp but a little upright through the front pasterns although feet are excellent

Not done a lot really as she over reached eventing and tore her SFDT - was competing Novice BE at the time, has a scopey jump and makes a lovely shape though


----------



## EquineInfo (25 June 2010)

My gelding is out of Silvermine Hero 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12866635&l=5b8913a7d4&id=856205206


----------



## RachT (10 August 2010)

Just found this thread...

In response to wondering about progeny, I have a 16.1hh gelding by Word of Honour. He's a great all rounder, has done BSJA, BE (PN) and has a lovely personality. V.intelligent and quick to learn, forward going although could be a bit braver XC. It has taken lots of work to improve his paces as he doesn't have natural cadence and expression, however he has lovely lateral work and is learning piaffe. He also struggles with time XC, but is out of an American Trotter so not got the advantage of TB blood! 

He does have poor feet and flat soles, but is still evnting and hunting at 16 yrs- have put an album up if you want an impression. He can be bulshy with other horses but a real gent with people. I would certainly recommend the temperment, but check for dodgy feet! Hope this helps


----------



## Soppan (30 January 2014)

I'm waking up this thread by asking if anyone can tell me a bit more about the IDs in my share horse's family tree, please see http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10762826&z=8-01RG


----------



## Soppan (30 January 2014)

Posting the link again so you can (hopefully) just click and go http://sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10762826&z=8-01RG


----------

